# South Park 10/16/2013



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Due to a power outage at South Park Studios, Matt and Trey missed their deadline this week, so the scheduled episode, "Goth Kids 3: Dawn of the Posers," didn't air.

It's supposed to air next Wednesday, 10/23, and you may need to set that manually, for the usual "your TiVo/DVR thinks it already got recorded" reason.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My Guide data seems to have been updated and the "re-airing" is scheduled in my To Do List. Thanks for the heads-up, though! I was wondering why there were no goth kids in the episode that aired last night.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

windracer said:


> My Guide data seems to have been updated and the "re-airing" is scheduled in my To Do List. Thanks for the heads-up, though! I was wondering why there were no goth kids in the episode that aired last night.


My SP did not pick up the re-airing, I had to schedule it myself.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

1st time in the history of South Park that they missed the deadline.

Also explains why the guide data doesn't have any specifics until day of air.


phox


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Also explains why the guide data doesn't have any specifics until day of air.


I'm not sure what you mean by specifics. Do you mean episode title, or summary or what?

For years, as long as I've been paying attention, South Park's *initial* run (in the first week) 
has original air date and sometimes-but-I-don't-think-always episode title. Rarely a summary. I know since when I used to have only 2 tuners, I'd have the SP high enough that it would often want to record the Wed showing, but I would manually reschedule it to the usually-sunday-at-11pm showing, that I would determine is the right one via the OAD being correct.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mattack said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by specifics. Do you mean episode title, or summary or what?
> 
> For years, as long as I've been paying attention, South Park's *initial* run (in the first week)
> has original air date and sometimes-but-I-don't-think-always episode title. Rarely a summary. I know since when I used to have only 2 tuners, I'd have the SP high enough that it would often want to record the Wed showing, but I would manually reschedule it to the usually-sunday-at-11pm showing, that I would determine is the right one via the OAD being correct.


My DirecTV DVR doesn't ever have the episode title until day of air, at least not that I've ever noticed.

I have it set to record first run only, and it always schedules the new episode on Wednesday even with the lack of any information, occasionally it will schedule the first couple of reruns of the new episode, but once it records it on Wednesday, it removes the reruns from the todo list.

There have been a couple instances of the episode title never filling in, but it still manages to record it.

phox


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like you'll have to do a manual recording for the 10pm airing on Wednesday; for some bizarre reason my TiVo took what was the 'repeat' airing before the new episode from the last week as still a new episode and the actual new 1704 as a repeat. And even worse, their new show _@midnight_ kills the rerun re-airing for those who have too much scheduled at 10pm, so miss it then, who knows when it airs again? 

*ETA* - Not confined to TiVo; anyone using both Trib and Rovi/TV Guide listings (aka Dish and Comcast TV Guide boxes too) had the same issue, which wasn't corrected even up to broadcast time.


----------



## alauppe (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess I didn't know this stuff happened. How do you guys find out about these things?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

alauppe said:


> I guess I didn't know this stuff happened. How do you guys find out about these things?


Subscribe to this forum (just this one, not all the TCF forum). You'll get an email any time someone creates a thread. There aren't that many threads created, so you won't get too many emails.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well.... that episode could've been missed...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The revised opening was funny ...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

alauppe said:


> I guess I didn't know this stuff happened. How do you guys find out about these things?


The internet


----------

